# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ben jij overgestapt naar een online zorgverzekering?

## Leontien

> De eerste overstapcijfers van de onafhankelijke vergelijkingssite ZorgKiezer.nl laten zien dat zeven van de tien overstappers kiezen voor een goedkopere online zorgverzekering.


nu.nl

Nu ben ik hierdoor benieuwd geworden of jij de keuze hebt gemaakt om over te stappen naar een online zorgverzekering.

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## witkop

Ja,ik ben overgestapt op een bepaalde manier
Want ik ben bij mijn eigen verzekeraar gebleven met mijn zelfde polis,en toch goedkoper uit
Want wat veel mensen niet weten is dat ze vaak via een tussnpersoon verzekerd zijn,zeker de mensen die niet uit het vroegere ziekenfonds komen
Ik wist het ook niet,totdat ik ging informeren
En ik krijg dus nu 3% korting op mijn basisverzekering en 7 % op mijn aanvullende verzekering

----------


## ishbel

Nee, ik ben bewust bij huidige verzekeraar gebleven. Ik heb al vaker gekeken of ik elders goedkoper uit ben maar voor een minder pakket ben ik duurder uit! Deze verzekering heb ik sinds een vorige werkgever. Nu heb ik geen werkgeversbijdrage meer maar vind mijn uitgebreide pakket belangrijker dan (hooguit) 10 euro per maand besparen terwijl ik meer zelf zou moeten betalen aan zorg. Wegens chronische ziekte veel onkosten die bij andere verzekeraars niet zo ruim vergoed worden als nu. Dus waarom dan overstappen?

----------


## Respect4all

Ja, ik ben overgestapt. Het scheelt me 52 euro per maand, toch wel een aardig bedrag. Eerlijkheidshalve moet ik erbij zeggen, dat ik de maximale vergoeding van mijn tandartsverzekering naar beneden heb bijgesteld. Maar dat zou bij mijn huidige ziektekostenverzekeraar toch maar 20 euro per maand gescheeld hebben.

----------

